# اسهل طائرة تحكم عن بعد يمكنك صناعتها



## تنّاروت (1 يونيو 2009)

قدمت موضوع عن صناعة طائرة تحكم عن بعد ... لكن اعتقد انه الامر اشكل على البعض لان متطلبات الطائرات التي عرضت في الموضوع كثيرة ... لكن 
هل تريد طائرة تحكم عن بعد 
بسيطة جدا...... تطير لساعات وساعات ..... لانها لا تحتوي على محرك وتطير بالريح ..
هي بصراحة طائرة شراعية ولكنها ممتعة لا تحتاج الا الى جهاز الارسال والسيرفوات مع ملاحظة انه هذي القطع متوفرة بشكل تجاري يعني لازم تشتريها 















لا اطيل عليكم هذا مخطط لاحداها احفظه علك تتمكن من صناعتها يوما ما

http://www.stevelange.net/images/micro_slope_stik/micro_slope_stik_plans.png


----------



## تنّاروت (1 يونيو 2009)

هذه اسهل ... ليش ؟؟؟
لان الجناح ليس من النوعية المركبة اي لا يحتاج الى تركبات بل تم صنعه بقص styrofoam الذي نسميه في ليبيا الخفاف .. ولا اعرف بماذا يسمى عندكم






هذا هو المخطط وان لم يكن واضح بس يفي بالغرض 

http://www.smallflyingarts.com/Free_Plans/candy_wrapper.zip


----------



## تنّاروت (1 يونيو 2009)

آسف على عدم وضوح الصورة .. لكن يبدوا ان المنتدى به مشكاة لاني لم استطع تعديل المشاركة الاصلية 

http://www.smallflyingarts.com/Current_*******/Article_1/candy3.jpg


----------



## Ahmed Ab (2 يونيو 2009)

اذا اردت لمساعده انا فى الخدمه 
Ahmed Ab


----------



## تنّاروت (2 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اخ احمد .. لكن انت تتحدث عن المساعدة في تعديل المشاركة ام في مشروع الطائرة .. انا اتوقع وبعد قراءة موضوعك عن دائرة التحكم انه عندك فكرة على الطائرات التي يتم فيها التحكم ع بعد


----------



## النسرالمصرى (8 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

انا فى الخدمة راسلنى


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (9 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور وماقصرت تــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــسلم


----------



## dreams1804 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## maf (10 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير.......


----------



## Ahmed Ab (11 يونيو 2010)

عندما تفكر فى صنع طائره فكر فى الاهم والافيد للمجتمع فمثلا فكر فى صنع طائرات التجسس والمراقبه للحدود واماكن شديده الازدحام لان هذا ما تحتاجه الشعوب لحل المشاكل المروريه ولتامين الحدود مهما كانت تكلفتها ومدى التفكير اللازم لصنع هذه الطائره فيمكن ان نساعد بعضنا على اتمام هذه الافكار الفعاله 
وان ما تصنعه من الطائرات البسيطه ليس لها اى فائده لصنعها باستثناء الترفيه ويمكن لى اى احد صنعها 
واذا رغبت فى الترفيه فاصنع طائره تثير البشر لكى يتمتعوا بها 
نحن يمكن ان نصنع اى شىء مهما كانت الصعوبات التى سوف نواجهها 
وانا اهنئك على الفكره ولكن فكر فى الافضل


----------



## Ahmed Ab (11 يونيو 2010)

وجزاك الله كل خير
وارجو لك التوفيق للاحسن


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

أسأل عن كيفية طيرانها ومما تتكون


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

يمكنك اخذ ايميلي على الخاص


----------



## عبد السلام الرهيب (20 سبتمبر 2010)

لا اله الا الله


----------



## nabil87 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

good


----------

